# Who let the dogs out?



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well my daughter and Max's application for the CBBC children's programme " who let the dogs out?" has been accepted and they've been chosen to go to the first auditions!

She's so excited! So is max! 

Max at Christmas wearing his secret Santa gift! What a handsome chap xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!
My daughter will be so jealous when I tell her! We both love the show and she spends ages training Kiki after watching it! Kiki loves it too - it means lots of treats...
Do let us know how Max and your daughter get on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! My daughter watches avidly when it's on. Please let us know when we can watch.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a clever boy!!!!! 

Oh I how he gets onto the show and we can all tune in... A star in the making 

xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yes, very exciting - keeping my fingers crossed that the auditions go well and that Max performs like the clever wee fellow he is


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm hoping they make it through to the next set of auditions, it would do her confidence the world of good! She's got a training schedule worked out already! I don't think max knows what is about to happen to his life! Lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck to them both, how exciting for you all, fingers crossed all goes well, we'll all be rooting for them xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done. Can't wait to watch x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Good luck. Max will be good ,I just know he will. Let us know how they get on x


----------

